# UPS for new build



## dfizams (Feb 14, 2015)

Currently I'm using my old APC Back UPS BX 600CI IN with my new rig(build in signature, and thread *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-configurations/189584-gaming-pc-50-000-a-6.html#post2202223).
UPS specs - Input 250VAC, Output 600VA/360 W. 
It can just handle the CPU/tower alone while gaming. I'd like to use the UPS for both tower and monitor LED TV. 
Planning to buy next month, March.
Budget around 5k (flexible)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 15, 2015)

CyberPower BU-1000-IN -4500.


----------



## dfizams (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## uts7 (Jun 17, 2015)

hey dfizams, you have a seasonic s12ii 520.which ups are you using currently.


----------

